# EHD not functioning with 211



## servus56 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have used an EHD on my 211 for more than a year. This morning I was not able to access it via the remote control. There was no whirring sound, but rather a clicking sound in EHD. Did the EHD die because it was constantly spinning? Is this normal? I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

A clicking sound from the HD is almost always the kiss of death! 

As to why it died, well that could be as you suggest or it just could be the luck of the draw.

Sorry to hear of your problem.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I have my EHD connected all the time. Have you tried unplugging the EHD from the receiver and plugging it back in? Hopefully your receiver will recognize the drive. Thanks.



servus56 said:


> I have used an EHD on my 211 for more than a year. This morning I was not able to access it via the remote control. There was no whirring sound, but rather a clicking sound in EHD. Did the EHD die because it was constantly spinning? Is this normal? I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

As Ray mentioned, the EHD is connected all the time, so spins all the time. Unfortunately, many of the disk drives on the market now don't have the best life, because the manufacturers know people are price sensitive. I used a Seagate Constellation for my EHD, which is a SATA server drive rated to run 24/7 for years. It cost twice as much as the cheapies, but I hate things breaking, and hate losing my recordings.

Clicking is a typically sign the drive died.

Michael


----------

